# 4 Mixers or 2 stroke (HT131 vs HT75)



## TysonH (Aug 24, 2016)

Well I have the chance to pick up an HT131 for a decent price used it only has about 4 tanks through it per the owner and from the pictures I can believe it. We are agreed at 400. Im a little hesitant as I don't have much experiance with the 4 Mixers. In the past I've sought out the 2 stroke stuff as opposed to 4 Mix simply because of the extra internal moving parts.

What do you say ?


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 24, 2016)

Ht131 is a pretty darn good engine. Gobs more torque. I prefer simple 2-strokes for workhorse engines that I expect to run for 1000+ hours. That said, I doubt you'll ever have that many hours on the 131. I've seen the same engine on fs-130 trimmers run a lot of hours with nothing but fuel system service (new lines and filter) and a valve adjustment at around 150-200 hours. After initial adjustment none have needed further adjustment in my experience.

That's a good price for a clean ht-131. I'd grab it.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 25, 2016)

As much as I don't like 4-mix as string trimmers, I love my KM-130 as a pole pruner. If it starts easy, and runs good, I would agree. Pick it up. You will thank yourself if you ever have to do storm clean up. Saves a lot of wear on the back!

There is video on how to totally teardown and rebuild a 4-mix. Called "Reviving a Junked 4-mix". I think that is it.


----------



## HuskStihl (Aug 25, 2016)

I've had a ht131 for 5 years. With a sharp chain, it can cut thru some surprisingly big stuff. The 4-mix has been flawless. It has eaten a few of the plastic couplers which connect the splined rod to the clutch, but it has been a solid performer (and a great shoulder/bicep workout). 400 is a very good price.


----------



## catbuster (Sep 6, 2016)

4-Mix is not a problem, and if maintained they last longer than the two stroke small engines. Just go for it:


----------



## TysonH (Sep 6, 2016)

Update:

Well just to let you know I picked it up about two weeks ago. The owner I found out kept ethanol gas in it for many months. I replaced all the fuel lines and today just put a fresh carburetor on it, runs much better than it did when I first got it. I'm fairly satisfied with it now.

As an aside, the carburetor I got from the Stihl dealer looks very similar to the cheap Chinese clones they sell on eBay for $20. Hmm The high and low adjustments require a tool that is new to myself almost like a very small nut driver not the red plastic limiters typically found on stihl equipment. Strange


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 7, 2016)

I put a chinese carb on my HT75 for $11 and it works flawlessly. On those 4 mixers make sure to keep valves in spec and run that sucker WOT!


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 7, 2016)

Make a carb tool out of 1/8" aluminum tubing from lowes. Put a small screwdriver in one end and mash flat. You can cut it into different lengths.


----------



## TysonH (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks but these are not slotted screws they're some kind a very small four sided nut. I attached a picture to try and better explain. 

I could still take a Dremel tool and a slotted cutting desk and make a slot


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 7, 2016)

Pics would help. The hollow tube goes over the screws, you just use a screwdriver to turn the tube as it is a little slick. I adjusted those same type of screws on a carb with my homemade tool on Monday. Worked just fine. Better if I would epoxy the tube and screwdriver together.

I did flare the end of the tube that goes over the screws, I used a punch.

http://www.lowes.com/pd/The-Hillman-Group-1-2-ft-x-3-16-in-Aluminum-Plain-Tube/3478165


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 7, 2016)

Grab one of those sets off amazon or ebay


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 7, 2016)

Ya, or do that. Off topic, I didn't know that there were two different spline drivers.


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 7, 2016)

And you have the elusive micro d, made of unobtainium!


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 10, 2016)

The hex is a 4mm size. You can get a 4mm nut driver or the set above but some have gotten a 1/4 drive socket to work. My sockets did not work without me modifying them so I bought a 4mm nut driver for the BR 600 I was working on. That carb doesn't seem to have limiters either. Is this typical on 4-mix products?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 16, 2016)

BroncoRN said:


> And you have the elusive micro d, made of unobtainium!



I need a micro d tool for my new-to-me Shindaiwa EB802rt. Do you have a link to a known set of micro tools? I am afraid of getting more regular sizentools that i already have.

These appear to be the tools pictured above but that doesn't look like a micronset to me. I think they are regular size. Hmm, got to look in the morning.


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 28, 2016)

Supposedly these are a dealer only item and VERY hard to find.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 28, 2016)

Found a kit on amazon that looks to fit, thanks to a tip from backhoelover.


----------

